# anyone know the middle name of dimebag?



## Macank (Mar 19, 2006)

anyone know?


----------



## lolligagger (Feb 4, 2006)

*Dime f***ing bag*

Does it start with the letter f?


----------



## bryanjetboy (Feb 18, 2006)

howse about LANCE?


----------



## imbackagain2 (Feb 6, 2006)

lance is the answer


----------



## Mahogany Martin (Mar 2, 2006)

Air?... as in Dime Air Bag?... ok ok


----------



## imbackagain2 (Feb 6, 2006)

no it's lance Darrell lance abbott


----------



## lolligagger (Feb 4, 2006)

*stupid me*

I hadn't realized that dimebag was a guitar player who was shot and killed, or I wouldn't have made such a lame attempt at humour. My fingers engaged before my brain...no disrespect intended.


----------



## Stratocaster (Feb 2, 2006)

lolligagger said:


> I hadn't realized that dimebag was a guitar player who was shot and killed, or I wouldn't have made such a lame attempt at humour. My fingers engaged before my brain...no disrespect intended.


I recommend you listen to some Pantera and learn about him.


----------



## imbackagain2 (Feb 6, 2006)

How do you not know who dimebag is? Do you live under a rock? The new guitar world has a cool article on dime and a new album and dvd that is coming out. THe album is called rebel meets rebel and it was recorded with david allen coe. They say it's metal meets country. The new dvd is called dimevision it's the first of many volumes to come and it has footage of his antiques and shredding. Pantera is fantastic.


----------



## Baba Rumraisin (Mar 17, 2006)

Preston?:confused-smiley-010


----------

